# Calling all surf fishermen!



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey, guys and gals! Haven't posted in a while but I'll start following the forum since my annual vacation to Myrtle Beach is coming up in October. Here is what I would like to get some feedback on. What length surf spinning rod is the best for fishing the surf? I have a 9' but am going to bring a longer rod this year to plant a bait as far as I can send it and stick it in a sand spike while I fish the nine footer. Now I know longer goes farther but I am wondering what the ideal length is for fishing Myrtle Beach itself. I probably won't venture north or south since I need to stay close to the hotel. What do you all use? Also, what kind of bait would be best to throw to the horizon? Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Hit the wrong key, actually I have an 8' spinning combo now. I have done a little research but would like some pro opinions since MB is so unique. I normally use a river rig but am wondering how I should rig the longer rod combo to catch a larger fish. I mean like is a whole squid a good bait?


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

in my opinion......12ft is great for throwing bait long distance. keep in mind that the technique is an important factor as well. not using proper technique when casting may not get you those extra yards that you want/need. fishing 10-30 yards in the surf can produce some nice size fish so you don't have to cast out a 100 yards each time. as for bait, i would start out with shrimp. shrimp will catch almost anything. if you are able to catch some blues or whiting, cut them up and use it for bait. good luck and hope to see you on the beach in October!!


----------



## madmax (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm convinced the sweet spot for Myrtle is in the wash. I've had the best luck with whiting, flounder, reds, and spot about 10-20 yards out. Just beyond the breakers seems like the best distance for blues. I spent a lot of time chunking as far as I could when I first started surf fishing but now I just fish the suds. Back in June, I caught a citation Red in knee deep water. As for bait, salted shrimp with a fisbites bloodworm tail is the best I've used.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a 12ft ocean master and a 525 mag which many say is good but I rarely ever used it. I mostly used a 12 ft no name rod and a large spinning reel. Ok...like previous thread said throwing technique (off the ground) is a factor...but for me being 5'8" I found that a 10 ft rod is ideal and seem to get the same if not a little more distance...which IMO..blah blah blah...lol..so I say keep it simple. If you never have distant cast there is a lot of basic info you need...shock leader etc....I could never keep shrimp, sand fleas on my hook when power casting. Pieces of cut mullet seem to work for me...You will be using a 4oz weight (usually)....hopefully others will chime in...I'm far from being sharp on this issue....I would like to hear others chime on their opinion about the difference between a 10 and a 12 ft rod. And for this area...my next rod will be a good 9ft with a good reel..If we were at the outer banks I would say 12 ft..but for here again...9 to 10 ft...JMO


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

i had an Ocean Master 10ft rod. rated 4-8 oz. catching fish within close range (within 50 yards) i could not tell that much difference between it and my Carolina Cast Pro 12ft 3-7 rod. when it comes to casting, there was a big difference for me. the ocean master seemed to struggle with a 5 oz weight. hooking a 5 pound fish was fun from a distance, but the fight was awkward for me. With the 12 ft cast pro rod, the distance improved greatly and i felt like i had more control of the fish to bring him in. Most of the guys i meet in Myrtle beach use 8-10ft rods and do well with them. I have not seen that many people cast far with the smaller rods, but they are catching fish in the wash.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies! Hey, surfmom, would like your contribution! Let me ask a couple of specific questions! If I throw a bait way out to just sit while I fish the other rod, is a whole squid double hooked a good bait. The squid is good at staying on the hooks until taken. The other question is what is the best artificial to simulate a mullet? What are the best artificials to use for those of you who use them?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Best bait to " throw out and let sit " ? If you're fishing for red drum it's a mullet head, spot head, whiting head, or whole finger mullet in that order.

Artificials ? Depends on species sought but for drum and flounder I prefer to throw my own hand-tied bucktails and grubs on 1/2" jig heads. For blues 3/4 - 1 oz Kastmasters or Hopkins or Gators with prismatic tape on them. For specks, if around, MirOlures and double rigged grubs/bucktails.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

flathead said:


> Best bait to " throw out and let sit " ? If you're fishing for red drum it's a mullet head, spot head, whiting head, or whole finger mullet in that order. Artificials ? Depends on species sought but for drum and flounder I prefer to throw my own hand-tied bucktails and grubs on 1/2" jig heads. For blues 3/4 - 1 oz Kastmasters or Hopkins or Gators with prismatic tape on them. For specks, if around, MirOlures and double rigged grubs/bucktails.


Thanks for the specifics! HAS ANYBODY EVER TRIED THE GULP MULLET BAITS?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll be throwing the gulp croaker with teasers in the morning. Try to get a report up tomorrow night.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

madmax said:


> I'm convinced the sweet spot for Myrtle is in the wash. I've had the best luck with whiting, flounder, reds, and spot about 10-20 yards out. Just beyond the breakers seems like the best distance for blues. I spent a lot of time chunking as far as I could when I first started surf fishing but now I just fish the suds. Back in June, I caught a citation Red in knee deep water. As for bait, salted shrimp with a fisbites bloodworm tail is the best I've used.


This. The reason for distance isn't to be as far out as you can be, it's to reach visible structure. We really have no visible structure except in the wash, so that's what fish usually relate to. I fish 7' spinning rods when I surf fish. Shark/drum I use longer heavier rods, but still don't throw them as hard as I can...


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with everybody. In years past, I made the mistake that farther out is better. Now, I have caught so many more fish just beyond the breaker and closer in. The food is in the suds and so are the fish. Sometimes it seems you cast past the fish and out to the waiting pin fish. I tend to take a couple cranks on the reel every so often if I am not getting bites to make sure I am not out to far. Good luck:fishing:!


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Two 9' rods is all i use in the surf, most of the fish are in the suds.

jmo.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, guys! All of your input is appreciated. Question? When you say just beyond the breaker, are you referring to just beyond the first breaking wave or the last? Fishing the suds to me would mean fishing in front of most of the breaking waves 10 to 20 yards out. Is the distance different for high or low tide?


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just fish around where the waves are breaking or just beyond, sometimes they break further out than other times. I never do well when i cast out as far as i can and much further than the breakers, but some people like it. It just doesn't work for me. Early morning and late evening are the only times i like to surf fish and as close to high tide as possible.

JMO.


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just fish around where the waves are breaking or just beyond, sometimes they break further out than other times. I never do well when i cast out as far as i can and much further than the breakers, but some people like it. It just doesn't work for me. Early morning and late evening are the only times i like to surf fish and as close to high tide as possible.

JMO.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! Foggy1. I started using a river rig last year with a #4 Kayle or a #4 Circle. I am assuming that will handle most of the fish dwelling in the suds. Is that a suitable setup similar to what you use? I try to fish early and late. Low tide is at 5:33 am and 6:23 pm the first day I will be fishing. The last day it will be at 10:13 am. So, my early mornings are on a receding tide. I have read on here that the best fishing is two hours either side of high tide. How does this low tide situation affect my planning? I don't think I've ever been when the early hours didn't have high tides close to them.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Gary,
I was there about a month ago and did well early in the morning and late evenings regardless of the tide all week. I was out at first light every morning and I think that was the difference more than where the tide was. The fishing was good til about 9 am which was fine because by then the swimmers were starting to show up.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Gary Carrier, that's what the RR was designed for, close in lobbing ---- it will handle any fish you will normally encounter, the biggest Drum I've caught on one was 32", plenty of Citation Pompano and Sea Mullet (Whiting) have been caught on the RR with no problem -- it will cast well mid range too - but hard long distance casting, it will helicopter ---- for long distance casting and bigger species fish, use the Fish Finder Rig ----- Good Luck and use medium sized Sand Fleas, FRESH Shrimp (preferably just killed) or Fishbites in that order and IMO ---- River
Oh Ye ----- A CPS 10' 1 - 4 oz Rod is a kick butt lobbing and mid Range casting Rod, the best on the market IMO ---- for close in to mid range Sea Mullet and Pompano Fishing, that 10 footer is all you need ----- River


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sorry just catching up. I have not had any luck with reds this year although Ive tried hard, and only have caught one good sized black drum the rest have been whiting Pompono spots mostly. the last few weeks havent been great for me but im probably getting out too late in the morning (by 8) a friend of mine had had better luck in the evenings. As far as tides I just think it depends, I seem to always have the best luck on the incoming tide this year its been mid tide vs the 2 hours before and after I did great on last year. I use strictly river rigs made with 20lb fluro (not to start a fluro fight but ive tested the seaguar against the less expensive berkley and theres not a bit of difference on hits for me) with a combo of octupus , khale and muti circle hooks combo of beads vs no beads, for bait its salted shrimp, and sandfleas sometimes tipped with fishbite bloodworm or shrimp. I start out with shrimp or fleas alone but then start adding the fish bites if either no hits or pin fish steals. RIVER when you coming to MB?!!! I thought you said around August?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Surfmom, My complete summer schedule got messed up, due to having a blast catching Largemouth on lite tackle, a fish I don't normally fish for and trying to enhance my side job, Painting Driftwood, I painted Shells on the beach but there just ain't many shells up here to paint ---- anyway, ya'll are killin me with those Pier fishing reports, planning on this Fall now -- just to do some Pier fishing, PM me some fairly, reasonable places for a poor fisherman to stay down there, if there is such a thing in MYR ---- it's only a 4 hr drive from here, drove it a thousand times when I was wild and young --- Proud of your success with the Rig ---- Take Care, River


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

clear yr inbox River!


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

As far as hooks go, I've been using #2 and #4 Kayle. I like the #2s for mullet minnows. Sometimes i use just regular ole #3 and #5 xx long for whitings and or Pomps on one rod. 2/0 circle when fishing for Reds with a half of pinfish.

JMO.


----------

